# Three Great Web Sites for Supplies



## bwsmith_2000 (Oct 7, 2005)

Smokers,
     I've come across three really good sources for smoker supplies. They are: 

www.bulkbbq.com

www.barbecue-store.com

        www. hawgeyesbbq.com

     Looks like they can provide anything from wood chips to smokers. And the "bulk" site offers good discounts for quantity orders (smoking teams etc.) Anyway, hope they are of help to you.

Bill Smith


----------



## Dutch (Oct 7, 2005)

Thanks, Bill

The link for hawgeyesbbq didn't work for me, I had to TYPE it into the address bar (such hard work I know). Looks like a good source for different types of wood.


----------



## monty (Oct 7, 2005)

Thanks for the sites, Bill! Great stuff. BTW, the reason your hyperlink to Hawgeyes does not work is because of a space between the period and the h. 
Monty


----------



## bob-bqn (Oct 7, 2005)

Thanks for the bookmarks Bill. Ya never know when they'll come in handy.


----------



## i43354 (Nov 28, 2007)

Just copy the URl and paste it into the google search screen and it will come up.


----------



## richoso1 (Nov 28, 2007)

I've purchased from Hawgeyesbbq in the past, their customer service is very good, and prompt too.


----------



## squeezy (Nov 28, 2007)

Just need to edit out the space between the dot after the last w and the h.

Ooops ... Monty already covered it.... note to self ... need to read all the posts first!


----------



## deejaydebi (Nov 29, 2007)

I like Hawgeyesbbq too and they don't pork you on shipping like some outfits do!


----------



## walking dude (Nov 29, 2007)

HAHAHA.......what i love bout hawgseye.......its 20 minutes north of me.....bout halfway between me and smokebuzz..........great place


d88de


----------

